# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Arab Baharının Gölgesinde İsrail - Filistin Sorunu ve Türkiye - İsrail

## sngl

Uzun yıllar bölgenin güvenlik gündeminin baş sıralarında yer alan İsrail-Filistin sorunu 2011 yılı başlarından itibaren gündemdeki öncelikli yerini bölgedeki rejim karşıtı hareketlere bırakmıştır. Tunusğta alevlenen ve kısa sürede bölgede otoriter rejimlerle yönetilen devletlere karşı Arap halklarının başlattığı ayaklanmalar Libya, Yemen ve Suriyeğde olduğu gibi kanlı bir sivil savaşa dönüşmüş ve uluslararası toplumun ilgisi bir anda bu yöne kaymıştır. Yapılan NATO müdahelesi sonucunda Libyağda sükünet kısmen de olsa sağlanmış ama Suriyeğde Esad rejiminin rejim muhaliflerine karşı şiddet kullanarak bastırmaya çalışması Suriyeğyi bölgenin ve uluslararası toplumun güvenlik gündeminin ilk sıralarına yükseltmiş ve İsrail-Filistin sorununun önüne geçmiştir.

Aslında İsrail-Filistin sorununun gidişatına bakıldığında 2011 yılında çok önemli gelişmeler olmuştur. Bu gelişmeler aynı zamanda Türkiye-İsrail ilişkilerini doğrudan etkileyecek potansiyele sahip gelişmelerdir. Türk Dış İşlerinin Suriyeğdeki olayların çözümüne odaklanması ve hem Suriyeğdeki muhalif gurupların ve Suriyeli sığınmacıların güvenliği hem de Suriyeğnin siyasi istikrarı için önemli bir mesai harcadığı göz önüne alındığında Türkiye-İsrail ilişkilerinin biraz geri plana itildiği düşünülebilir. Başta Suriye olmak üzere Arap dünyasındaki gelişmeler medyanın ve Türk kamuoyunun temel tartışma konusu olsa da Türkiye İsrail-Filistin sorunu ile ilgili önemli adımlar atmakta ve İsrail ile ilişkilerde hareketlilik devam etmektedir. Bu yazıda, 2011 yılı boyunca Arap Baharığnın gölgesinde kalan İsrail-Filistin sorunundaki gelişmeleri ve bu bağlamda Türkiye-İsrail ilişkilerinin son durumu ele alınarak tartışılacaktır. üncelikle İsrail-Filistin sorunun çözümüne yönelik yeni girişimler, bu girişimleri engelleyebilecek ya da bir ileri aşamaya ilerlemeyi sağlayabilecek faktörler ele alınacak, daha sonra da başta Filistin olmak üzere son dönem Türkiye- İsrail ilişkilerinin gündemini oluşturan konular tartışılacaktır.

Yrd. Doç. Dr. Bezen Balamir Coşkun Zirve üniversitesi Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü

----------

